# Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4 GHz or Pentium D 3.4 GHz?



## speedysim313

I have a pentium D 3.4 GHz cpu and i wanted to upgrade would the Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4 GHz give me much higher performance then the Pentium D that i have? I use my pc mostly for gaming and some photshop and website design, etc.
Also would this work on a Abit IP-95 mobo, it is a 775 socket.
________________________________
*Case:* A-Top Gladiator 
*Motherboard:* IP-95
*Power Supply:* Orion 585W
*DVD/CD Drive: *Lite-On It Corp.
*CPU: *Intel Pentium D 3.4GHz Dual Core- 4Mb
*Hard drive: * Western Digital 250 Gb Sata 
*Graphics Card: *NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS SSC
*Ram: *1.) Crucial-2 Gb
        2.) Elixir-512 Mb     
*OS:* Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## lovely?

Huge difference, the Pentium D 3.4ghz is about equal to a 2.2ghz E4500.


----------



## mac550

lovely? said:


> huge difference, the pentium d 3.4ghz is about equal to a 2.2ghz e4500.



+1, the Q6600 is a damn good chip, you will see a very nice performance boost.


----------



## Geoff

Absolutely, you will see a significant improvement in games, and especially when multitasking.


----------



## diggy

Hi speedysim313,

I don't know about playing a game on Intel Q6600 processor. It gives high performance while working on it and engaging in multitasking. As per my experience, Intel Q6600 would be better that Pentium D 3.4.


----------



## Twist86

Q6600 is a nice chip but don't expect "omg" performance for games yet....no quad supported games atm so make sure to overclock to 333x9 or higher to get the full potential out of the chip.

Gotta get a after-market cooler but 333x9 @ 1.325 VID G0 Q6600 you could easily do it without increasing voltages. That's 3.0ghz and very easy to do.

I currently run 1.300v @ 333x9 with Intel Vdroop disabled but I need 1.38v to get 3.2ghz.


----------

